# Youtube Documentaries



## Wynteriii (Jan 28, 2014)

Do you guys have recommendations for Youtube documentaries. I just watched "Divided" and I am going through Francis Schaeffer documentary which is on Youtube. I have a Spurgeon one on my list. I like to find some on Puritans, Presbyterians, Scottish Covent., etc.

Then again I'll sit through anything so you could just tell what you documentaries you found.


----------



## Wynteriii (Jan 30, 2014)

Bump, I would like to here from you.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Jan 31, 2014)

I really have not watched any theological documentaries on YT but I did watch an interesting one of Russian Prison tattoos. I also watch the old Rocky and Bullwinkle alot on YT which I think were some of the most clever cartoons ever.


----------



## scottmaciver (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi,

There is a good documentary from the 1980's called 'I shall not die' about the Gospel in the Isle of Lewis, Scotland in parts as follows:
Part One
Part Two
Part Three
Part Four
Part Five
Part Six


----------



## Damon Rambo (Jan 31, 2014)

Have you watched the "Babies are Murdered Here" documentary?


----------



## Sensus Divinitas (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't know if this would be of interest...

Church of Tares on Rick Warren's ministry in particular and the seeker driven movement in general


----------



## raydixon9 (Feb 1, 2014)

John Wycliffe, The Morning Star of the Reformation


----------



## raydixon9 (Feb 1, 2014)

John Hus


----------



## raydixon9 (Feb 1, 2014)

God's Outlaw - William Tyndale


----------



## raydixon9 (Feb 1, 2014)

More documentary instead of movie Tyndale


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Feb 2, 2014)

Here is a short 14-minute documentary on George Whitefield by Dr. Lloyd Jones.


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 2, 2014)

I find a lot of the VICE Documentaries very interesting. They have documentaries that focus on drugs, cults, people living in destitute situations, etc.


----------



## Scot (Feb 2, 2014)

Full Length Christian Films/Sermons - Maintaining the Antithesis


----------



## JimmyH (Feb 2, 2014)

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> Here is a short 14-minute documentary on George Whitefield by Dr. Lloyd Jones.



Thanks for the link. I hadn't seen that presentation before. Led me to an interview with MLJ and Dame Joan Blackwell that I thought was very good.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vbydx95tVQ


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Feb 3, 2014)

JimmyH said:


> InSlaveryToChrist said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a short 14-minute documentary on George Whitefield by Dr. Lloyd Jones.
> ...



I've seen it too. Just makes one think how brilliant man Dr. Lloyd Jones was.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Feb 3, 2014)

John Knox and the Scottish Covenanters
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enSBMqFblLI

The Charles Spurgeon Movie
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlvK0EUn6u0&list=PLFDCD13795BA2FB3A


----------

